# KEY PROGRAMMING FOR A MY03 330i



## iiotoko (Aug 5, 2002)

Hi Jon! 

I took delivery of my new MY03 330i a week ago Friday and was told that they could not program my keys because the updated software needed for the 03s had not arrived. They were successful in programming the 'clown nose' and running lights but not the other options I wanted. 

How long after the introduction of a model will the new software follow? Is there an updated delivery of the DVD Nav software?

By the way, I was totally surprised how different the 323 and the 330 are. 

They are two different cars! My new car handles just like by brother's MY98 M3 conv!

Thanks for all your help and advise.

vr

iiotoko :thumbup:


----------



## joema (Aug 28, 2002)

My dealer likewise could not program my 2003 330i SP sedan. He said call back in a couple of weeks. That's OK for me, I find the defaults mostly all right.

-- Joe


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Picked up my 2003 330i last night and the dealer had programmed everything I wanted, including clown nose/lights flashing.

Don't know what the deal is with your dealer.


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

Got my 03 330Ci on Thursday at the PC. They were able to program everything I asked for, and they even programmed the clown nose and other visual acknowlegement for the alarm, without having the alarm installed.

I asked them about the dealers ability to program the 03 keys, and they said the software/hardware has been available since the first of October. Most likely the dealer has not ordered it, or it has not been a priority for the dealer to order yet and they will get around to it soon. If you have other dealers in your area, check them out as well.


----------

